# Locating the Nock Point for Single Cam



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

No reason you can't do it the same way. The nockpoint does indeed go up or down depending on which way you turn the lower limb bolt. You could also do it with the cable if you don't want to touch the limbs. Using the cable you not only effect nock height but cam orientation. 
For example if you find that after paper tuning or bare shaft tuning, that your nock height is abnormally high or low, it is cam orientation that is the culprit.
It's really no different than a twin, axcept that both "cams" are on one end. Find the sweet spot in orientation and nock height and that's as good as anything out there.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I believe the Apex manual states 13/16" from riser to center of arrow as a starting point. I'm a finger shooter so use 3/8" nock height. The tiller does not do much/anything to nock height with a solo cam - it's different. I'd check the manual for a release nock height or start with the arrow at zero degrees.


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

shoot a bare shaft to find your nock height.


----------



## KSU Turkey Nut (Aug 11, 2007)

I use paper tuning for nock height. I also make sure that moving the rest will change the right or left tear.

If you can't get ride of a left tear by moving the rest, it is likely that the idler lean in incorret.

I fine tune the center shot with walk back, and broadhead tuning, ....


----------



## firefalls (Jan 27, 2008)

I shoot a single cam. I line things up the best I can by eyeball then fling a few thru paper. The reason for this is that it saves wear and tear on arrows and the garage wall. Then I walk back tune in the back 40. I usually end up with the nock 7/8" up from 90. I also use the limbs to tune the vertical tear at the end. My bow shoots best with a slght left paper tear and a dead on walk back tune. I am interested in what red44 said though about the cam orientation.


----------



## GRIM (Mar 8, 2006)

single cam, 1/8" high from level.


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

firefalls said:


> I shoot a single cam. I line things up the best I can by eyeball then fling a few thru paper. The reason for this is that it saves wear and tear on arrows and the garage wall. Then I walk back tune in the back 40. I usually end up with the nock 7/8" up from 90. I also use the limbs to tune the vertical tear at the end. My bow shoots best with a slght left paper tear and a dead on walk back tune. I am interested in what red44 said though about the cam orientation.


7/8" !!  

Mine are usually in that 1/8" range.


----------

